# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Апгрейд галереи

## Д.Срибный

Галерея проапгрейдена с версии 1.4.2 до версии 1.4.9.

Если что работает не так - пожалуйста, сообщайте в этой ветке.

----------

